# Food upfront workshop



## Edgar (Aug 25, 2018)

Did you get the email about these events? I have registered for the Cardiff evening. Sounds interesting!


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 25, 2018)

Good for you Edgar.


----------



## Edgar (Sep 14, 2018)

Anyone else going to this event? Just got an email to say I've been offered a place at this workshop.


----------

